
The secret economics of a VIP party - jelliclesfarm
https://www.economist.com/1843/2020/07/03/the-secret-economics-of-a-vip-party
======
082349872349872
"secret economics"? Is the decidedly non-VIP conventional free admission with
a skirt no longer a thing?

------
1cvmask
Seems like a high signal to noise (noise included) ratio.

